# Swim Bladder Disease



## TheWaterChanger (Jan 4, 2014)

So my girlfriend has kept a betta fish in a bowl for sometime without any problems, however recently we think it may have come down with Swim Bladder Disease.

It started about a week ago, the fish started swimming upside down randomly. A few days later he just sits at the bottom of the bowl and swims up in a spiral to breathe occasionally and that's about the only time he swims.

I've read that the cure is to not feed the fish for 3 days or so and then try to feed a piece of a skinned, thawed frozen pea. Well, we tried that and he refused to eat it and the pea just sits at the bottom of the tank.

Any thoughts or recommendations as to what to do?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You should think about getting him a bigger tank with a heater and filtration. He would probably be a lot happier.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

+!


----------



## TheWaterChanger (Jan 4, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> You should think about getting him a bigger tank with a heater and filtration. He would probably be a lot happier.


I would have suggested the same thing to her, however her budget won't allow it unfortunately. Its lived for a couple years happily in the bowl, generally active. My guess is something happened with the water chemistry.


----------

